# نصاري مصر مواطنين من الدرجة التانية



## باحث عن الحق (30 يناير 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اعرفكم بنفسي انا اسمي احمد مسلم عربي  مصري صعيدي  عايش برة مصر من سنة 1991حتي الان  اتربيت في الصعيد في اسيوط تحديدا بيئة عادية يعني لا مسلم ولا مسيحي  عايشين واتربينا ورحنا المدارس وجيران وعادي جدا عمري ما شفت مثلا بتاع البقالة واحد بيقله اديني جبنة يقله لع انت مسيحي ممنوع من اخد الجبنة او انزل من الانوبيس انت مسيحي او اسمك جرجس مينفعش تعمل كدا او كدا وانا هنا اقصدي الشعب عم محمد بتاع الفول وخالد بتاع الجرايد والناس الغلابة الخمسين مليون اللي مش لاقيه تاكل ومستعبدة  من قوتها اليومي مالها ومال السادة مايكل منير وعدلي ابادير يطلعوا علي  القنوات الاجنبية والجرائد ان المسيحيين مواطنين من الدرجة التانية اعتقد ان الكلام ده مش مظبوط وانا بتكلم علي المستوي الشعبي يعني انا وانت والناس اللي في الشارع مليش دعوة بالحكومة لو الحكومة منتخبها الشعب يبقي بتمثل ارادة الشعب انما الحكومة انتوا وانا عارفين كويس جايه ازاي يبقي ليه بقا الصارخ اللي بره وليه تشويه صورة البلد علي الفاضي ولا هي مصالح شخصية وخلاص ومش مهم البلد تتحرق المهم اعمل لجوء سياسي واخد جرين كرت امريكا وبعدين تولع وانا مالي 
انا عايز ك تقول رايك هل انت في مصر مواطن درجة تانية علي المستوي الشعبي مش الحكومة وشكرا لتفهمكم


----------



## الناصر (30 يناير 2006)

يا اخي لو حضرتك تتكلم عن الدين الإسلامي فهو لا يرغم المسيحين علي الدخول في الإسلام, و لكن في معاملات مختلفة ملهاش دعوة بالتي ذكرتها من قبل
أما إذا كنت بتتكلم عن الدين المسيحي فالمسيحيين يردوا هم عليك


----------



## باحث عن الحق (31 يناير 2006)

*محدش مهتم*

*يبقي انا صح الموضوع لع علاقة بالجرين كارت والفيزا شكرا لكم *


----------



## drpepo (4 فبراير 2006)

اخى الباحث عن الحق 
كلام جميل وبيحدث لأنه مفيش بياع هيقدر انه يبيع او لا يبيبع لشخص ما لأنه مسيحى او مسلم 
ولكن ما هى المشكلة بالضبط 
المشكلة تجدها في بناء الكنائس 
المشكلة تجدها في استخراج وتعديل البطاقة القومية في حالة وضع اسم الديانة الاسلامية بدلا من الديانة المسيحية 
المشكلة في اشياء لاتراها حضرتك لأنك مسلم محدش يقدر يكلمك 
االمشكلة ان اى حد عاوز يعمل فرقه او ضربة يعمل فرقعة في الاقباط


----------



## free_adam (8 أكتوبر 2006)

*للأسف اه*

أعتقد ان المسيحين بيعتبروا انهم من الدرجة التانيه و دة مش شعور بالنقص ولا حاجة ....لكن دة نابع من كل شئ بيحصل في البلد دي من هدر لحقوق المسيحين و عدم المساواة بين المسيحين و المسلمين....و علشان كدة احنا كمسيحين مش حاسين اننا مواطنيين من الدرجة الأولي... و شكرا علي الأستفتاء دة


----------



## Twin (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*لا أعلم كيف أجيب*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااي أخي باحث*

*أنا حابب أضيف بما أني مصري حتي النخاع*

*أخي اولاً مسيحين مصر لا يدعون نصاري*
*نحن مسيحين*
*وثانياً المشكله ليست شعورنا بأننا درجة ثانية*
*لالالالالالالالالالالا*

*المشكلة أن المسيحي*
*لايتمتع بأحقيته في المواطنة
فنحن بعيداً تماما عن المواطنة وحقوقها*

*وقد يكون السبب السياسة المتبعة بالحكومة المصرية*
*ولكن أليست هذه السياسة مبنية علي الشريعة الأسلامية كدستور لها*

*وهذا رأئ ولكم مني كل الأحترام*​*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Mohanad (15 يناير 2007)

عزيزي امير فكري
تحياتي لك و لجميع المشاركين
المساله مش مسيحي او مسلم   المساله سياسة
و مين قلك ان في دوله مسلمه حاليا في العالم؟
الدول العربيه كلها علمانية و من يدعي بان دولته اسلاميه فهو مخطى
المسلم لا ينام و جاره جائع و لو كان مسيحي

بس فين المسلمين؟؟؟

اعزائي الاقباط لا تحزنو على حالكم     فنحن مسلمين و نعيش في امريكا و منا من هو مولود في امريكا
و بس لان اسمه محمد او احمد او على او مجرد ان شكله عربي و لو كان مسيحيا او يهوديا
يتم توقيفه في المطارات بالساعات و معاملاته لا تمشي بالدوائر الحكوميه كغيرها و يتم التنصت عليه
و مراقبته و سؤاله لو يصلى او لا و لو كان يشرب الخمر ام لا غيرها الكثير
و احذر ان تمشي و بيدك شي بالعربي او كتاب دينى

و الكثير من التحيز  بمجرد انهم اتهمو 19 شخص بالارهاب قاموا بشئ غلط و ليس بالاسلام من شي و مخالف لتعاليم الاسلام السمحه   تم معاقبة سته مليون مسلم و معهم و بدون قصد بعض اليهود العرب الذين يحملو اسامي عربيه و بعض احبائي الاقباط الدي يحمل اسم سمير او داني او وائل او علاء او غيره من الاسماء العربيه

و هذه دولة الديمقراطيه و الحريه  و على قولة الدستور الامريكي ( كل الرجال سواسيه هنا !!!!)

الدنيا ما بقي فيها خير

و انا ااسف و اعتذر عن اي مسلم يقوم بالتفرقه بين المسلمين و غيرهم من اهل الكتاب بالتعامل
و ادعو الله ان يهديهم لان رسولنا الكريم كان يعامل الناس بالحسنى و حتى من حاول ان يقتله

و اخيرا نصيحتى للجميع
لومو الاشخاص و لا تلومو الاديان
لان الاديان كلها سمحه

و الله اعلم

مهند


----------



## kimo14th (20 يناير 2007)

والله بقى مش كله درجه تانيه 

على حسب تقله ومركزه 

لكن بالنسبه لحاجات عامه زى بنا الكنايس 

فاه دى مش درجه تانيه وبس 

دى تجاهل من الاساس


----------



## lovebjw (21 يناير 2007)

انا شايف ان المشكلة فى بعض المطابقين للديانة الاسلامية 
وانا هنا لا اقول الديانة الاسلامية 
لكن انا شايف ان تطبيق فكرة ان مينفعش مسيحى احسن منى دى انا بشوفها كتير 
وفى بعض الناس مترضاش مثلا ان يمشللك حاجة فى ايديه ان هو يميشها عشان انت مسيحى 
ودد بيبان اوى مثلا فى الجامعات الناس بتوع خدمة الطلبة يسالك اسمك ايه يا بنى 
اول ما يعرف انك مسيحى يقولك تعال بكرة يابنى يكون الاستاذ مش عارف ايه موجود 
مع ان الخاتمة تحت ايديه 
ويفضل يشحططك بين الناس كل يوم يجى ساعتين تلاتة وفى الاخر يتعمد انه يعملك حاجة غلط عشان ترجع تانى تعمل كدة من الاول 
وانا زى ماقولت انا شايف ان المشكلة فى الدين الاسلامى لكن بعض المطابقين له


----------



## merola (21 يناير 2007)

اول حاجة و  قبل حضرتك ما تتكلم كنا نحب نعرف انتة مسيحى ولا مسلم لانك داخل تسائل سؤال الى حدا ما يعتبر مسيحى 
ثانى حاجة على ما اعتقد انك فى موقع مسيخى مش فى البقالة و لالا فى سوبر ماركت يعنى الالفاظ دية ملهاش مكان هنا
تالت حاجة اذا كان المسيحين من الدرجة الثانية فى الحكومة دة صح و لكن دا هلشان مصر دولة اسلامية و احنا ملناش سلطة و بنخضع لحكم الحاكم 
اما من المستوى الشعبى الكثير من المصريين المسيحين غناى جدا
و ربنا معاك و اتمنى انك تكتش انك مسيحى و لا مسلم 
توبوا لانة قد اقترب منكم ملكوت السموات
:beee: :beee:


----------



## romyo (1 فبراير 2007)

> و اخيرا نصيحتى للجميع
> لومو الاشخاص و لا تلومو الاديان
> لان الاديان كلها سمحه
> 
> و الله اعلم


عزيزى   Mohanad 
اشكرك لانك ختمت كلامك بقولك الله اعلم ...واضيف (اسألوا اهل الذكر ان كنتم لا تعلمون)....
وقولك (لومو الاشخاص و لا تلومو الاديان) فيما حدث من ارهاب فكرى وارهاب مسلح ليس صحيح لانهم فعلوا هذا بأمر من كتابهم (القرأن) مثل:
	يا أيها النبي حرض المؤمنين على القتال. الانفال65
	وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة……ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم.   الأنفال 60
	فاذا لقيتم الذين كفروا فضرب الرقاب. محمد4
	واقتلوهم حيث وجدتموهم.  النساء 89
قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ولا يحرمون ما حرمه الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق  من الذين أوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون.   التوبة29	واقتلوهم حيث ثقفتموهم.    البقرة 191
	فقاتلوا أولئك الشياطين.    النساء76
	فقاتل فى سبيل الله… وحرض المؤمنين.  النساء 84
	فاذا لقيتم الذين كفروا فضرب الرقاب. محمد4
	واقتلوهم حيث وجدتموهم.  النساء 89
بالاضافة الى 12 آيه اخرى تحرض على القتال
البقرة 216    ،   النساء74   ،  البقرة 190
البقرة 193    ،  التوبة 36   ،   التوبة 12
الأنفال 8-13 ، التوبة 14    ،   التوبة 5 
التوبة 13     ، البقرة 244  ،   المائدة 33
...هذه مجرد امثله تاركاً لك مجالاً للبحث....


----------



## جورج3 (12 فبراير 2007)

لااوافق نهائيا و بشدة


----------



## جورج3 (12 فبراير 2007)

لا اوافق نهائيا


----------



## منزيكرت (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نصاري مصر مواطنين من الدرجة التانية*

لم أجد التصويت هل أغلق
عموما انا لا أوافق بشده
والدليل تاريخي
الان امريكا تؤجج المشاعر والشيطان لا يلعب
هو شايف شغله تمام واحنا زي العبط بنقول من الدرجة التانية والعتبة التانية ومش عارف ايه
ياجماعة زمان مكنش فيه حجات من دية اسألوا اجدادكم


سلامي


----------



## زيدان المصري (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: نصاري مصر مواطنين من الدرجة التانية*

سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح يكون مع الجميع
            المسيحيين بمصر هم الفراعنة الأصليين وهم مصريين من الدرجة الأولي وحاول الزمن محوهم من الوجود لأزالة السكان الأصليين ولكن الله حافظ علي أولاده كل هذه السنيين من أي شئ وإذا كان احد يعتبر ان مسيحيين مصر من الدرجة الثانية فهو الذي لا يعرف تاريخ مصر جيدا لأن المسيحيين هم المصريين وغيرهم أجنبي وليس مصري


----------



## newman_with_jesus (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نصاري مصر مواطنين من الدرجة التانية*

فعلا هذه قضية خطيرة 
المسيحي درجة اول وسوبر كلاس بس ....في السما


----------



## شيموئيل (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نصاري مصر مواطنين من الدرجة التانية*

اخى    merola\\اهدا حتى الكلام يكتب صحيح  بدون اخطاء املائيه   وشكرا ويبارك الرب الجميع   وشكرا


----------



## timon20080 (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نصاري مصر مواطنين من الدرجة التانية*

*المسيحين مواطنين من الدرجة الثانية بعد الالف​*


> لو لم أكن مسيحيا لوددت أن أكون  مسيحيا


----------



## fadia2005 (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نصاري مصر مواطنين من الدرجة التانية*

اخي اناليس من مصر ولكن ان المسيحيي حقا من الدرجه الاخير ة في كل الدول العربيه لماذا


----------



## كلام مش مهم (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نصاري مصر مواطنين من الدرجة التانية*



drpepo قال:


> اخى الباحث عن الحق
> كلام جميل وبيحدث لأنه مفيش بياع هيقدر انه يبيع او لا يبيبع لشخص ما لأنه مسيحى او مسلم
> ولكن ما هى المشكلة بالضبط
> المشكلة تجدها في بناء الكنائس
> ...






نعم اعترف وبشدة ان المسيحيين من الطبقة التانية







انا مسلمة وارى المعاملات التى تكون فى الخفاء
من اللمز والاستهزاء


----------



## nonaa (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نصاري مصر مواطنين من الدرجة التانية*

احنا مواطنين من الدرجه التانيه ونشكر ربنا على كدة
الكنيسه الغير متالمه ليست عضو فى جسد المسيح
اذا كان حبيبنا اتالم واتصلب مش كتير اننا نتعذب شويه لاجل اسمه
اشكرك يا رب على الاتضهاد 
يا مرحب بالاتضهاد لاكون عضو ف جسدك يا يسوع


----------



## la Vierge Marie (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نصاري مصر مواطنين من الدرجة التانية*



fadia2005 قال:


> اخي اناليس من مصر ولكن ان المسيحيي حقا من الدرجه الاخير ة في كل الدول العربيه لماذا




*مش في كل الدول العربية المسيحيين من الدرجة الاخيرة.
اتكلمي على بلادك و بس.*


----------



## sunny man (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نصاري مصر مواطنين من الدرجة التانية*

لا أوافق بشدة على ان مسيحى مصر مواطنين درجة ثانية


----------



## man4truth (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نصاري مصر مواطنين من الدرجة التانية*

*يا أخى حرام عليك
دا الظلم حرام
شوف اللى بيحصل للمسيحيين كل يوم فى مصر وبعد كدة اتكلم
ظلم اضطهاد علنى 
فى الجامعات فى الشوارع فى الوظايف
فى دور العبادة
حرام عليكم كفاية*​


----------



## كلام مش مهم (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نصاري مصر مواطنين من الدرجة التانية*

كونك مواطن من الدرجة التانية او حتى التالتة
انا عن نفسى بعتبره شرف
لان الاحب لقلبى انك تكون مظلوم ولا انك تكون ظالم
(طوبى لكم ان ابغضوكم )
فبلاش تزعل ارجوك


----------



## الفاطمي (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: نصاري مصر مواطنين من الدرجة التانية*

مرحبا بجميع الأخوه الأحباء/  أنا أختلف مع من يقول أن الأخوه المسيحين يحصلون على حقوقهم في المواطنه  كمواطنين أصليين. وكل المهتمين بحقوق وكرامة الإنسان يعلمون مايواجهه المواطن المصري المسيحي من إظطهاد وظلم وليست وليدة اليوم أو أمس بل من زمن بعيد . ولا أقول هذا الكلام على أن المواطن المصري طائفي لا . ولكن الطائفيه إستشرت في هذا البلد بعد دخول الدعوه السلفيه الباطله واللتي من أهم أعمالها إلغاء الآخر وهدر دمه لالخطأ إقترفه أوجريمه. بل لإختلاف المعتقد . فالشعب المصري شعب طيب ومثقف جدا حتى تم إختراق جسده بهذا الفايروس المدمر المتطرف اللذي يدعو للقتل والترويع وإلغاء الآخر ليتقرب بهذه الأفعال القبيحه إلى الشيطان . 
والأخ مهند يقول أنه يوجد في أمريكا إظطهاد للمسلمين . وهذا الكلام عاري من الصحه وإنما إستجواب عادي جدا جدا وبكل إحترام 
  أخي يقيم في أحد ولايات أمريكا مع أحد العائلات ويقوم بشعائره الدينيه على أكمل وجه ولايواجه مماتقول . ياأخي لاتقارن بين الأنظمه العربيه الطائفيه القذره والولايات المتحده الأمريكيه الدوله الأولى لرعاية حقوق الإنسان . إرحم عقولنا يامهند فاأنت مواطن مصري تركت وطنك لتعيش في رغد عند من تزعم أنهم يضايقون المسلمين. وإذا حصل بعض الإجراءات النضاميه فلاتلام عليها الأنضمه الأمريكيه. فهم يحاولون حماية أنفسهم من كلاب مسعوره آمثال الجرذ محمد عطا ومن جر جريرته من التائبين للشيطان بعد التاريخ الأسود في سن المراهقه وبعدما سلبت رجولتهم من أصحاب الشذوذ الجنسي ليأتوا محاولين سد فجوتهم ونقصهم بقتل الأبرياء ظلم وجور وعدوان. تحياتي للجميع


----------



## fadia2005 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: نصاري مصر مواطنين من الدرجة التانية*

اخوتي ليس في مصر وحدها  المسيحون هم درجه تانيه بل يوجد دول اخره ايضا فيها المسيحون درجه تانيه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نصاري مصر مواطنين من الدرجة التانية*

المسيحين درجة تانية فى مصر
وهذه حقيقة لا جدال فيها ​


----------



## سامح إمام (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصاري مصر مواطنين من الدرجة التانية*

بصراحة انا مش حاسس انى مواطن من الدرجة التانية ومعنديش اى شعور بالنقص


----------



## Ramzi (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصاري مصر مواطنين من الدرجة التانية*

خلينا نكون مواطنين درجه ثانية بالدنيا
اولاد لله في الدرجة الاولى بجناته ...


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نصاري مصر مواطنين من الدرجة التانية*

+++ ما هى مميزات المواطن الدرجة الثانية ؟


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (5 يوليو 2010)

اه طبعا إحنا المسيحيين بيعاملونا معاملة درجة تانية كمان فى درجات الإمتحانات يعنى أنا كنت فى الصف الثالث الإعدادى دفعة 2009/2010 و الحمدلله متفوقة جدا و حصلت ع النهاية فى كل المواد وهذا بالطبع يجعلنى الأولى ع المحافظة و لأنى لم أخطأ فى المواد الأساسية ولأنى مسيحية نزلونى 1.5فى العربى و طبعا فى التعبير لكى لا أستطيع أنا أفتح فمى و فى الرسم 4 درجات ومنهم من حصل ع النهاية فى العربى هل هو نجيب محفوظ ومنهم من حصل ع النهاية فى الرسم هل هو بيكاسو و ليكن فى علمك أنا مواضيع التعبير التى أكتبها تنال تقدير جميع الناس و ايضا موضوعات الرسم وهذا لم يؤهلنى لأى شئ حتى إننى حصلت ع المركز الخامس ع مدرستى هل هذا عدل ؟ إجبنى بحقك و أليست هذه معاملة درجة تانية لكن أوعدك أن غدا لنظيره قريب و سترون هذه المسيحية التى سلبت حقوقها من ستكون و سأشرف مسيحى كما فعل د/مجدى يعقوب الذى طرد من مصر ثم أصبح أحسن جراح فى العالم و إفتكرنى لأنى سأخذ حقى من كل من ظلمنى وليس بالخداع كما أخذتم أنتم مالاتستحقونه بل بمسيحى و دينى و علمى و أخلاقى


----------

